# Theater Management Project



## genericcomment (Apr 29, 2009)

I am doing a theatre management project where we create our own non-profit company and put together a season of shows. The goal is to try to market that season as a package and be able to convince our class/professor to give us funding. My question is where could I find prices or a place to estimate the prices to license shows, say for a 500 seat theatre for a 5 show run. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Footer (Apr 29, 2009)

Royalty amounts fluctuate drastically place by place. This has to do with how well the show is doing in other locations, if someone close to you is doing the show, and a host of other variables. Call some of the companies, let them know its a class project, and they should be able to help you out. Very few publishers will put a blanket price for their shows.


----------



## misterm (Apr 29, 2009)

You can go online to most companies and get a quote. I know that MTI and Tams-Witmark send you a contract with the quote that, if not returned, expires after a few weeks, so you don't have to pay anything or actually do the show. Most straight plays have a set royalty fee set by the publisher, just check the website or catalogue. Of course, public domain pieces like Shakespeare are excellent or non-profits because of the low cost (unless you want elaborate sets and costumes).


----------



## genericcomment (May 2, 2009)

Yeah I ran into having to contact the companies, and wasn't sure what the formula or basis royalties were established. I was told by my professor just make ballpark figures because the royalties are just a small part to consider on the whole scale of the project. Thanks for replying.


----------



## gafftaper (May 3, 2009)

The price you pay for a musical depends on the size of the theater, the number of tickets, and the external factors of how the show is selling in other theaters as well as other factors. No two shows are the same. 

Plays often are a flat rate. Check the Samuel French catalog and you'll find plays listed with a straight per performance rate.


----------

